# "Original Cactus Pen"™ pics



## TurnTex (Mar 25, 2012)

While I am posting photos, I thought I would go ahead and post some pics of my "Original Cactus Pens"™ that I have made.

[attachment=3405]

[attachment=3406]

[attachment=3407]


----------



## DKMD (Mar 25, 2012)

Great looking pens! Lots of imitators, but there's only one original cactus blank!


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 25, 2012)

Great detail in the blanks. I love the photo quality too. Very Nice.


----------

